# purple berry bush?



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

bush is about 6-8 ft tall. many woody stalks up to 2-3" thick from the base. bark is a smoothish light grey color. the leaves are 5 lobed similar to maple but rounded & w/an occasional tooth. leaves are dark green & smooth on top, light green & smooth under. the berries are dark purple almost black. they look like currants.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Pops2, 
You've given a very good description!
where do you live? 
is it in sun or shade?
what habitat? forest, field, river bottoms, etc? 
do the leaves come out opposite each other on the stem?


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Sound like they may be currants! Black currant leaves are very fragrant...do they smell really good? 

I just planted mine this year, so no berries for us until next year... but a friend had two bushes that are probably loaded with ripening berries now -- in NY.

Do they look like this?:


















If so, I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

we're at moderate altitude in Utah. the environment is full sun, dry barely desert environment. but the plants are ornamentals put in by the city or HOA along the sidewalk/running trail.
the berrys look like the black currants but the leaves are totally different, smoother edge w/ 1 maybe 2 teeth per lobe.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe clove currants? Used a lot for that sort of thing in some areas...


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

arcticow said:


> Maybe clove currants? Used a lot for that sort of thing in some areas...


Thank you.
after looking at images on line that is exactly what they are. woo hoo, free fruit from the city/hoa.


----------

